# chef tool box



## jordanotc (Jul 8, 2012)

I am a culinary student. Last semester was a mess with all my books baking equipment and knives. Does anyone have a tool box recommended. Im looking for one on wheels. Folds out. Has little slots for stuff like my tips and other slots for stuff for my cake decirating ext.. Any suggestions be helpful thanks.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Toolboxes are personal preferences based on an individual's needs.  There are no "experts" on toolboxes, the way there are on knives, for example.  It's much more simplistic.

I would recommend a specific toolbox for your pastry equipment.

Go to a large hardware store or a Lowes or Home Depot and pick one that works for you.

Or do a search on this interweb thing and look at all the pretty pictures until you see one that you really like.


----------



## stipcarters (Jun 30, 2012)

Pretty new to this, so it surprised me that chefs and culinary students get to carry around a toolbox filled with their utensils and ware.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

StipCarters said:


> Pretty new to this, so it surprised me that chefs and culinary students get to carry around a toolbox filled with their utensils and ware.


What were you imagining?


----------



## jordanotc (Jul 8, 2012)

Try lugging arounf a knife set baking set books and other misc. Stuff


----------



## johnr (Aug 5, 2011)

Stanley has some rolling tool boxes, specifically the FatMax

http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=CATEGORY&CATEGORY=ZAG+ROLLING+WORK


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Um, what are the upperclassmen doing?

Surely this has been an issue that everyone encounters, and surely there's a popular solution.  If that solution is a rolling toolbox, check out the ones people in the school are already using, and get feedback from them.  If the solution is not a rolling toolbox, why?  Don't tell me you're smarter than everybody who's gone through the school before you.

That's not to dismiss the possibility that everyone has just "lived" with the problem all these years, and that it's taken you to think outside the box on this one...

But knowing chefs as being creative, critical thinkers and problem solvers (even in the early stages of formal education) I'd be shocked if the masses haven't figured this one out.

But if that's the case, let us know which school it is so we can all be on alert for the graduates.

It appears to me that you might be trying to spread all of your equipment out and give everything its own little space instead of consolidating.  Use plastic wrap.  Pastry tips fit inside each other.  Flat combs can be stacked.  Etc.

Might as well get used to being uber organized with limited space, cuz that's likely what you're going to be dealing with in the real world.  While a rolling toolbox might resolve what you're trying to achieve...it just doesn't seem realistic - unless you're in culinary school as a hobbyist and have a spot in your kitchen at home just waiting for that toolbox.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Question is, will a rolling toolbox fit in your locker? It should be O.K. on public transport, hooped if you're on a bike, but will it fit in your locker? Will the thing fit under your work table without getting in your or your co-worker's way, 'cause it sure as (deleted) ain't going on the table.

99% of all knife work is done with three knives: 9 or 10" chef's, a paring knife, and a 10-12" serrated slicer. That should fit in a small roll in a packsack, along with all your books. Pastry stuff should fit into a pack sack as well.

IMHO... a *plastic* toolbox works best. Cheap enough, easy to get. Make sure it's longer than your longest knife.

Bonuses of plastic are:

Won't rust. Won't leave rust stains

If the knife does slide in the box, you won't dull/break off the tip

You can throw the sucker in the d/washer. Face it, it will get full of crumbs, spills, and crud very fast.

It's lockable

It's too big to stuff down your pants or under your apron. The Germans have a saying, which roughly translated means "Good knives grow legs fast", as in theft, 5 finger discount, "fell off the back of a truck".

Hope this helps


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Free toolboxes and what a lot of guys are using now is the plastic rectangle boxes that fish is packed in. They are flat ,lightweight, fittet air tight lids, stackable, dishwasher proof

and price is right.


----------



## stipcarters (Jun 30, 2012)

ChefDave11 said:


> What were you imagining?


All needed supplies being at the classes already. A knife roll if that's how you.


----------



## arico210 (May 22, 2014)

I just keep my knives in a knife roll bag, and i went to walmart and got myself a tool box and i can easliy fit evey tool i could ever need in my tool box. if you are looking for something on wheels stanley makes some on wheels and you can fit just about the whole kitchen in one of those


----------



## chefnormy55 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have been in the industry now for 49 years and have used the apron roll , then found a metal sided brief case from Home Depot that worked till someone decided that it was a step stool,then found on line a nice partitioned folding knife roll that holds all my tools my garde manger and my specialty tools quite nicely.I needed something easy to carry because I am currently working in service camps in different states and various locations. Take my advice what ever you decide be sure to engrave your name on each tool as well as on your bag ,somebody will decide they need something of yours more then you did be prepared to go thru at least 2 complete sets of knives if not more in your lifetime


----------

